# new can-am outlander



## Larry550 (Dec 8, 2010)

just got a 2011 outlander xtp 650 what will I need to do to put 29.5" terms with 14" rim on the atv????


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

most likely a lift on the front & a clutch kit.


----------



## atvaddict (Nov 25, 2009)

Some spring spacers on the front to keep the tires from knocking out your headlights. Other than that nothing is necessary. I run 31s on my 650 with only whats in my sig with no issues.


----------

